# (Roll Call/Recruiting) No Man's Land OOC



## Darimaus (Apr 21, 2007)

Heres the OOC thread for any out of game questions or comments. Enjoy.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

I am Spartacus!!! 

BTW, Did Whin manage to find out which boat Meekor was on by the 10th day? (I would have been asking questios and d-dooring from ship to ship if possible)


----------



## moritheil (Apr 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I am Spartacus!!!
> 
> BTW, Did Whin manage to find out which boat Meekor was on by the 10th day? (I would have been asking questios and d-dooring from ship to ship if possible)




Oh, if you're popping around, Ichiru will try to chat with you to figure out what the other people are like.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 21, 2007)

heh.. heaven and hell help us all if Meekor and Whin team up... nasty combo.. heh


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Moritheil - Since the game seems to have started with a bang and us arriving at the island, why don't we figure out what we would've said to each other here?

Whin may be LE, but he knows that the people on these boats are supposedly almost as powerful as he, and as such, alliances would be much appreciated.

Rathan - That's the point.  

ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO-TOAD! 
(woops, sorry don't know where that came from).


----------



## zeb.hillard (Apr 22, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Heres the OOC thread for any out of game questions or comments. Enjoy.




Did you ever get a chance to check over the maneuvers for my PC?  If not, no big deal...but I'd like to know I got approval, and all.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Compiled list of who was on what boat: (* means you're probly swimming)

Jemal : Boat 1 - Whin Z. Roe
Nephtys : Boat 1 - Yashar
Avalon : Boat 2 - Therin Grimarmor
Rathan : Boat 2 - Meekor
Moritheil : Boat 3 - Ichiru
Bloodweaver1 : Boat 4 - Obsidian
Brother Allard : Boat 4 - Morrigan d'Coineascar
Rino : Boat 5* - Eoin Cuthalion
Necro-Kinder : Boat 6* - Munthrek Ux Darastrix Thurirl
Shayuri : Boat 6* - Thorn
Tailspinner : Boat 7
zeb.hillard : Boat 7 - Salimesh
LordRaven88 : Boat 8 - Eve Skywhisper
Voidrazor : Boat 9 - Baroness Lowryllyth
Unkabear : Boat 9 - Grift
s@squ@tch : Boat 10* - Jareel Arinthis
Kafkonia : Boat 10*
Scotley : Boat 10*
Fenris2 : Boaty 10*

BTW, people, there's only 15 character sheets in the Rogues Gallery... We're missing:

Tailspinner, Kafkonia, Scotley, Fenris2.

EDIT : ALso, Nephtys, Whin probably would've spent a bit of time getting to know Yashar, as they're on the same boat, and Yashar looks like a powerful being.  Whin's looking for alliances and information.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

Hragh! I thought I was on Boat 1!

Doh.

Editing post now.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hragh! I thought I was on Boat 1!
> 
> Doh.
> 
> Editing post now.




Boat 1? with the uber-fighter? you wish. 

*EDIT: If my Cockiness with my char. gets on anybody's nerves, keep in mind he was raised to be the best, and until that's proven otherwise, I'm going to play him as believing it's true.  Same goes for the OOC comments.
If it's _really_  bothering any of you, just say so and I'll try to dial it down.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

zeb.hillard said:
			
		

> Did you ever get a chance to check over the maneuvers for my PC?  If not, no big deal...but I'd like to know I got approval, and all.




I did look them over (sorry I didn't post, it slipped my mind amidst all the finalization. I'm pretty sure that it sinked up. If I missed something, I'll see it in game and we can work out a fix, but like I said, I'm sure you're fine.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 22, 2007)

I dunno if I should tell you this darimaus seeing as how meekor is weak enough as it is heh.... I also forgot to mention in his background... he has ONE fear..... orge magi.. heh..,. you know like the ones that enslaved him most of his life.... just thought you might be able to use this info for good SL plot


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> I dunno if I should tell you this darimaus seeing as how meekor is weak enough as it is heh.... I also forgot to mention in his background... he has ONE fear..... orge magi.. heh..,. you know like the ones that enslaved him most of his life.... just thought you might be able to use this info for good SL plot



Considering what you did to the last group, I'd call it more hatred than fear...  Besides, what Ogre Magi in the world could stand against the combined might of the Chosen of Boccob?


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Jemal, can I join your group? It seems like you guys are in need of a meatshield .... er... I mean front-liner.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 22, 2007)

I have no quams with it Avalon®.... if it's ok with jemal and darimaus.. I'm ok with it


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Moritheil - Since the game seems to have started with a bang and us arriving at the island, why don't we figure out what we would've said to each other here?
> 
> Whin may be LE, but he knows that the people on these boats are supposedly almost as powerful as he, and as such, alliances would be much appreciated.




Sounds pretty neat.  I figure Ichiru would be willing to volunteer the following points: he is a spellcaster with command over nature and the elements.  He has something of a reputation as a seer.  He will gladly hear any information Whin is willing to volunteer in return, and may be willing to share the results of his divinations if it seems that Whin is willing to share or trade information.  He will certainly entertain other agreements (i.e. a proposal for alliance, etc.) if they are proposed, since everyone is fighting for the same cause and the fate of the world is at stake.

On that note, Darimaus, is there time for Ichiru to cast Divination once before arriving?  I figure it would be a normal response to watching his allies get attacked.

Also,
[sblock=DM only]Can his cohort make a simacrulum of him during the trip?  And can she cast planar binding to call up a Nessian warhound to serve for 18 days when it looks like they are nearing the island?  I can make the rolls if you give the OK.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 22, 2007)

Lowryllyth probably wouldn't volunteer any information about her abilities during the trip. Hell she's not even willing to let on who's in charge between her and her cohort. Though it is likely that more than a little information will become/became available during the attack on the 3 ships. Previous to that, she would hop between ships enough to keep her ears tuned to the rumor mill (32 and 33 on Know:Local check for any commonly known info about the PCs and NPCs heading to the island). 

In general Dambrathi nobility have a sinister reputation due to their ties with the Drow. Lowryllyth herself may be known by some as an occasional enforcer for the queen, with unusual supernatural abilities.


----------



## Rino (Apr 22, 2007)

[sblock=DM only]
I was wondering could Eoin have jumped from boat 5 to boat 4 (or any other boat in range) that survived? [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone who cared to ask around would know that Whin is a powerful fighter/mage, and those that dig a little deeper or talk to him would quickly recognize him as The Destroyer, a powerful weapon of destruction from a small, though quickly growing kingdom near the mountains.

Avalon - Ask IC, if you seem 'worthy', Whin would probably be ok, though it seems our new 'friend' doesn't like large groups.

Moritheil - Whin would definitely find a diviner useful, he doesn't do that sorta thing. (See IC, I've allready 'assumed' we got along during the trip.)

Darimaus - So is she or isn't she an illithid?  Can I tell?


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Anyone who cared to ask around would know that Whin is a powerful fighter/mage, and those that dig a little deeper or talk to him would quickly recognize him as The Destroyer, a powerful weapon of destruction from a small, though quickly growing kingdom near the mountains.
> 
> Moritheil - Whin would definitely find a diviner useful, he doesn't do that sorta thing. (See IC, I've allready 'assumed' we got along during the trip.)




Sounds good to me!     Ichiru would definitely find a highly destructive magic-wielder useful.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 22, 2007)

Grift would be relatively unknown, but that is beneficial in his line of work.  That he is from the Fey is enough, he is not in charge, but is deferred to from time to time.  He is a small guy with a couple of bags on him that never leave his side.  He may have run messages from ship to shim or just hung out in the crows nest when not doing anything.

As for making nice with the others, he is content to leave well enough alone.  He will talk when spoken to, but would be reserved.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal = Wow those are fast boats. I'll have to fix that.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Will post something shortly. 
In terms of 'Reputation', Obsidian is known amoung those on the battle field. His name and especially his Lord's name is often whispered when those are in need. 

-Blood


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2007)

To recap, I have two questions for the DM in this thread, one question for the DM in char-building, and one question for anybody in char-building.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm thinking Whin and Obsidian are basically the same thing from different countries - The secret weapon pulled out when needed.  As such, we'd probably be rivals.  What Alignment is Obsidian's Lord?


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty neat.  I figure Ichiru would be willing to volunteer the following points: he is a spellcaster with command over nature and the elements.  He has something of a reputation as a seer.  He will gladly hear any information Whin is willing to volunteer in return, and may be willing to share the results of his divinations if it seems that Whin is willing to share or trade information.  He will certainly entertain other agreements (i.e. a proposal for alliance, etc.) if they are proposed, since everyone is fighting for the same cause and the fate of the world is at stake.
> 
> On that note, Darimaus, is there time for Ichiru to cast Divination once before arriving?  I figure it would be a normal response to watching his allies get attacked.
> 
> ...




I'll say yes to both questions. Go ahead with your plans.


----------



## Rino (Apr 22, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> [sblock=DM only]
> I was wondering could Eoin have jumped from boat 5 to boat 4 (or any other boat in range) that survived? [/sblock]




lets try it again


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 22, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> EDIT : ALso, Nephtys, Whin probably would've spent a bit of time getting to know Yashar, as they're on the same boat, and Yashar looks like a powerful being.  Whin's looking for alliances and information.




Whin probably know who Yashar is, hell everyone who's from the same world probably know who Yashar is (it's not like he's kept a low prophile). He's been the most prominent feature on hundreds of battlefields for the past thirty years, always fighting where the fighting was hardest. He's unfailingly loyal to his country, as far as anyone (including himself) knows, and seems to have no personal ambitions beyond his servitude. He is a fanatic nationalist for a nation that regards his own race as filth, and he sees no contradiction in that.

He's from the same (predominantly human) kingdom as Whin, and if he recognizes Whin and believes that he is loyal he may indeed agree to cooperate with him. And yet he knows/believes that most humans are seldom loyal to anything but themselves and that whatever their words may be treachery is never far from their minds.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 22, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> I'll say yes to both questions. Go ahead with your plans.




Excellent, and thanks!  I've posted them below; please let me know if this should be moved to the IC thread instead.

[sblock=DM]Divination: Was the attack on the boats specifically targeted at someone on one of the boats?  
(Ichiru is asking this to try to figure out if the point was to attack the boats in general, or if the enemies were trying to take out specific people.)

Ichiru's body double stats are posted in the RG.  The cost of the spell has also been deducted from his funds (he's carrying gems because they double as components.)  I'll take off 1000 xp from Asobika as soon as I figure out how much XP she begins with.  

The Nessian warhound has a cha of 6, no SR, and no dimensional travel ability.  MCvE is being used as the diagram.  As stated above, the intent is to have it serve for 18 days (caster level is 18 for this purpose.)  Each day, one opposed cha check can be made; the conjuring will be done 3 days before we arrive to give extra time.  

Since it has an int of 4, it doesn't seem meaningful to try to bargain with it; Asobika will try to compel service.  Ichiru is on hand just in case something goes wrong.

First check: 8 + 9 = 17 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=993680
Second check: 9 + 9 = 18 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=993701
Third check: 20 + 9 = 29 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=993702

At cha 6, the warhound makes opposed rolls at -2.  The remaining duration on service depends on which day service started, so please let me know.    
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> lets try it again




Considering the suddeness of the attack, there is pretty much no way you would have been able to react fast enough to escape to another boat, sorry.

moritheil - it doesn't beat you on any of the opposed rolls.

Oh, and btw, I'm sorry if I miss a few questions. Theres alot of information for me to process at once. Thanks to everyone for being a good sport about it, and please keep reposting missed questions. Second times a charm


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2007)

I suppose I should add one more thing. When you post in the IC thread, I would appreciate it if you guys would try and slip an action in there or two. I have no problems with the way its going now, but making declarations to the world and then waiting around in response forces me to push you along, and I would rather you find your own path if you know what I mean.

EX: "I'm going to the Elven forest" is fine, but its much nicer if you add that your character begins walking there too.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 23, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> moritheil - it doesn't beat you on any of the opposed rolls.




Okay, sweet.  Thanks!

[sblock=DM]So there are 15 days remaining on it as of the current island frame of reference.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Whin probably know who Yashar is, hell everyone who's from the same world probably know who Yashar is (it's not like he's kept a low prophile). He's been the most prominent feature on hundreds of battlefields for the past thirty years, always fighting where the fighting was hardest. He's unfailingly loyal to his country, as far as anyone (including himself) knows, and seems to have no personal ambitions beyond his servitude. He is a fanatic nationalist for a nation that regards his own race as filth, and he sees no contradiction in that.
> 
> He's from the same (predominantly human) kingdom as Whin, and if he recognizes Whin and believes that he is loyal he may indeed agree to cooperate with him. And yet he knows/believes that most humans are seldom loyal to anything but themselves and that whatever their words may be treachery is never far from their minds.




If he's from the same country as Whin, he'd probably know that whin was raised essentially by the kingdom itself, and has never portrayed any disloyalty(Though he has hidden some things - Like Meekor, and Whin's newfound religion - from them).  He's practically the 'Captain America' of the kingdom (BTW, if we're both from it, lets come up with a name)


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> If he's from the same country as Whin, he'd probably know that whin was raised essentially by the kingdom itself, and has never portrayed any disloyalty(Though he has hidden some things - Like Meekor, and Whin's newfound religion - from them).  He's practically the 'Captain America' of the kingdom (BTW, if we're both from it, lets come up with a name)




Sounds good.

It seems from both our backgrounds that the Kingdom is mostly LE aligned, expansionistic and dominated by humans. It's also pretty advanced and unprejudiced scientifically, especially in the field of bioengineering. It's a monarchy, probably an absolutist monarchy moving swiftly away from feudalism. A moderately sized country in the mountains, its probably not too productive in agriculture but makes most of its wealth from mining and mercenaries. What kind of name would suit that "evil switzerland" theme?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Zig. capital city: Heil...  Seriously, though, I'm thinking..
Winara just popped into my head for no reason, but it doesn't 'sound' evil...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Sounds good.
> 
> It seems from both our backgrounds that the Kingdom is mostly LE aligned, expansionistic and dominated by humans. It's also pretty advanced and unprejudiced scientifically, especially in the field of bioengineering. It's a monarchy, probably an absolutist monarchy moving swiftly away from feudalism. A moderately sized country in the mountains, its probably not too productive in agriculture but makes most of its wealth from mining and mercenaries. What kind of name would suit that "evil switzerland" theme?




Blitzerland?

And remember, everyone has to wear lederhosen and have goatee mustaches. For that Evil Switzerland flair.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Blitzerland?
> 
> And remember, everyone has to wear lederhosen and have goatee mustaches. For that Evil Switzerland flair.




Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 23, 2007)

A humble request. During combat can we get a small blurb detailing initiative order, enemy’s health status, enemy’s actions and overall battle placement/position for every round? This would be greatly helpful in deciding how hard and quickly we need to pound on our targets. Finally, if Obsidian is going to fly solo, can I create an Artificer Cohort for him or does he need feat for that?

FYI to everyone else, Obsidian never needs to eat, sleep, rest or even breathe. He can run at 4x and never stop. Also if he gets absorbed into a group he will keep watch at night. 







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Whin and Obsidian are basically the same thing from different countries - The secret weapon pulled out when needed.  As such, we'd probably be rivals.  What Alignment is Obsidian's Lord?



Obsidian has no mortal Lord or manor and claims no Nation as his own. His alignment is Chaotic Neutral as his God, Grir’Keuk Lord of Battle (War, Chaos & Strength). Obsidian is a true drifter. He travels the vast landscape with no apartent direction, drifting from one battle to the next. Though his Lord does not directly speak to him, he feels that his Lord guides his movements across the plains. In return he instills his God’s name within the chaos of battle. 

So to answer your question, I would highly doubt that our characters would be enemies or even partners as his only allegiance is to his God. Though they may have come across each other in battle and they could have even fought on the same side, as he is indifferent to the moral implications of Good and Evil.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Bloodweaver-Hmm, I think at this point it would be best if they'd never actually met.  In fact, Being the two scarriest fighters around, it'd be entertaining if neither of them had even heard of the other... 
Then, if the ever DID meet...
Everyone else: It's obsidian! get out of his way
Whin: Obsi-who?
Obsidian: Why's this little thing in my way?
Everyone else: That's the Destroyer, duh!
Obsidian: Des-who?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 23, 2007)

nuts.... double post... sorry all


----------



## Rathan (Apr 23, 2007)

and the little goblin will be left to pick up pieces of you both as you tears one another limb from limb... heh... the end LOL


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 23, 2007)

So now that groups are forming who is with who and who is doing what?

- Obsidian is traveling to Thrall and is currently traveling with no one. 
- Other people traveling to Thrall: Yashar & Morrigan + Tiabhse


-Blood


----------



## moritheil (Apr 23, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> So now that groups are forming who is with who and who is doing what?
> 
> - Obsidian is traveling to Thrall and is currently traveling with no one.
> - Other people traveling to Thrall: Yashar & Morrigan + Tiabhse
> ...




The group going to Hail currently contains, in no particular order:
Daidoji Ichiru
Whin
Meekor
Grift
A mysterious masked stranger 
Therin Grimarmor, a noble and powerful dwarf who, despite offering himself up as a meatshield, remains foremost in all the spellcasters' minds as an important member of the team.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm going to pull out of this game 1) I'm struggling to complete my character, so I don't want hold back the game. 2) I'm seriously thinking about starting up a game of my own to DM, so I don't want to get too tied down.

LR


----------



## moritheil (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah, too bad.  Well, good luck with your other endeavors!


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 24, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> A humble request. During combat can we get a small blurb detailing initiative order, enemy’s health status, enemy’s actions and overall battle placement/position for every round? This would be greatly helpful in deciding how hard and quickly we need to pound on our targets. Finally, if Obsidian is going to fly solo, can I create an Artificer Cohort for him or does he need feat for that?




First off, because this game doesn't fall into normal D&d structure, I can't post a round dsummary because there isn't a defined round. Until you start working with other PCs, (at which point I will post a summary) you go, then your opponenets go. It won't be hard to determine order. Rounds won't be 6 seconds long either. I will decide how long any given round is in order to best keep continuety. (EX: the fight with the three sunken boats. Despite all being the same battle, its really a series of seperate encounters with seperate PCs). In terms of placement and position, I will give any details I feel are relevant in the base description, and unless I state that they specifically move to avoid you, you're in range to attack them (though not neccessarily in range to gain a full round attack). If you want additional details in your description, just ask what you want to know with your actions. As for you cohort question, you will need the feat to gain the cohort, since going solo is a choice made by you, not something forced upon you.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Fair enough. Thanks for the explaination.

-Blood


----------



## moritheil (Apr 24, 2007)

I may have trouble posting on Thursday.

Also, as time goes on, my rate will probably drop down to something more like 1/day.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2007)

Moritheil, you forgot the dwarf. Therin Grimarmor is also in the group.


----------



## Fenris2 (Apr 25, 2007)

I ended up going with a diff char so there was my delay.   So I will wait for confirmation before I assume I am on boat 10... and then go from there.  Posted in char thread

Also, Sylvie would be happy to join up with just about any group that is forming that wants a defensive sorcerer.  And, besides who wouldn't want a Sylph along to brighten the day... And worth at least 50 calories if the rations run low 

edit: from the looks of it she is prbably back with drift wood, so no need to worry about groups yet, eh?


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 25, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Moritheil, you forgot the dwarf. Therin Grimarmor is also in the group.




Hey, I said I was tired didn't I?


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 25, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> edit: from the looks of it she is prbably back with drift wood, so no need to worry about groups yet, eh?




Yarr, driftwood with ye be.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Hey, I said I was tired didn't I?




Actully, I think he was refering to Moritheils post 


> The group going to Hail currently contains, in no particular order:
> Daidoji Ichiru
> Whin
> Meekor
> ...




I'm the one who pointed out (In the IC thread) that YOU forget the dwarf too.


Poor Therin, he's chopped liver.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2007)

Nobody respects the dwarf.....


----------



## Rathan (Apr 25, 2007)

hey as long as we're not TOSSING the dwarf he should be happy hehe


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

"Nobody Tosses a dwarf"


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2007)

"...Unless into the Paraelemental plane of Beer and Ale." - Arvind Frostwind. Dwarven Archmage/ Drunken Master


----------



## moritheil (Apr 25, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Moritheil, you forgot the dwarf. Therin Grimarmor is also in the group.




Oops.  Fixed.   

Also, if my teammates want to speak, that would be cool.  Ichiru isn't the best front man, but he didn't expect any trouble from a simple task like buying maps.   

EDIT: Not that he's a bad front man, just that he isn't optimized.  He does have ranks in diplomacy and sense motive, but can't compete with a real diplomacy-focused build.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry. Time constaints force me to drop this game.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 25, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Sorry. Time constaints force me to drop this game.




NP, this is the advantage of a 20 player game. We don't have a shortage of PCs. Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like to get an idea of the number of players still in this game, still interested in being in this game, ect. So I'm slapping down a quick roll call. If everyone could put up a single post saying 1234567890, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## moritheil (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890

Nastasia and Lord Chaddarcy will be going up in the RG shortly for perusal.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890

[sblock=super secret]0987654321!!!!!  
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Rino (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890

btw, I have posted reflex save and attack roll in the IC, but you missed me at the update


----------



## Fenris2 (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890

Sylvie's first action is up too..  A bit belatedly, but up none the less.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 25, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> 1234567890
> 
> btw, I have posted reflex save and attack roll in the IC, but you missed me at the update




Sorry about that, I had all the results of your turn ready, guess it got deleted by accident. Sadly, similar to s@squ@tch, your opponent booked it before you could get your attack on him, (Yours was the closest though since his initiative was only 1 higher.) As for the falling chunk of wood, your save was good enough to avoid damage all together. Long story short, your opponent just dove into the water like the rest of the remaining baddies.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Zig. capital city: Heil...  Seriously, though, I'm thinking..
> Winara just popped into my head for no reason, but it doesn't 'sound' evil...




Named after your PC?  Or vice versa. 

Whinsylvania, Whinland, Whingaria... nah.

Winara is fine. 



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Blitzerland?
> 
> And remember, everyone has to wear lederhosen and have goatee mustaches. For that Evil Switzerland flair.




*shudder*

Imagine a troll with lederhosen and a mustach, yoddling on a mountaintop, I'd rather not. Besides, lederhosen are mainly a Bavarian (south german) thing I think, but I guess some of the german-speaking swiss use it as well occasionally.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 25, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Imagine a troll with lederhosen and a mustach, yoddling on a mountaintop




That would be the coolest troll ever.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 25, 2007)

I posted in the other thread, but if anyone could go here to look over my PC and point out what I've forgotten (other than hit points, I need my book to see what hit die Nastasia has) I'd be much obliged.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 25, 2007)

1234567890

It is kinda creapy that there is so much interest in Obsidian. Well more interest than I would have thought.    

-Blood


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Not as much interest as Yashar will get once he grows a mustache, puts on his lederhosen and starts yodling. Noone will be able to resist his sonic attack, even the greatest of warriors will wet themselves with fear as their brains pour out of their ears.


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 26, 2007)

1234567890


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Not as much interest as Yashar will get once he grows a mustache, puts on his lederhosen and starts yodling. Noone will be able to resist his sonic attack, even the greatest of warriors will wet themselves with fear as their brains pour out of their ears.



yuk!

-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2007)

Mooka. I am here.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 26, 2007)

So who all survived the boats? 
Munthrek & Tekumo
Lowryllyth and Lowryllyth
Thorn
Eoin
Jareel
Sylvie
....that it? Plus a number of NPCs, I pressume.

[sblock=DM only] Why has all the damage I've taken so far been Sub-dual / Non-Lethal?[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe this asked in the previous OOC thread, but never answered: are we using magic-psionics transparency?


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 27, 2007)

Necro_Kinder: 

[sblock] You'll need to find the answer to that one on your own  [/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 27, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I believe this asked in the previous OOC thread, but never answered: are we using magic-psionics transparency?




For the sake of simplicity, anything that works on magic works on psionics and vice versa.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 27, 2007)

1234567890 again here too... as I said in the former recruitment thread sorry for the delay in posting my monitor blew up on me the other night and I just got a new one today....

- Rathan


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hellfire Dragon? eek! CR 26 creature. I think even Obsidian knows that he is a bit outside of his league. 

-Blood


----------



## moritheil (Apr 27, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Hellfire Dragon? eek! CR 26 creature. I think even Obsidian knows that he is a bit outside of his league.
> 
> -Blood




Yeah, in retrospect, it might have been smarter to set up some lines of communication between groups.    :\


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 28, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Hellfire Dragon? eek! CR 26 creature. I think even Obsidian knows that he is a bit outside of his league.
> 
> -Blood




Nah, you can take him. Why don't we make it a competition and see which one of our Hellfire Dragon's die first?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Nah, you can take him. Why don't we make it a competition and see which one of our Hellfire Dragon's die first?




Hey, you didn't wait for me?


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hey, you didn't wait for me?




I'm sure there's a Hellfire Wyrm out there for you too


----------



## moritheil (Apr 28, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm sure there's a Hellfire Wyrm out there for you too




Maybe there's a little hellfire wyrm in all of us.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Maybe there's a little hellfire wyrm in all of us.



I wouldn't put it past Whin's government to have tried that... *L*


----------



## Unkabear (Apr 29, 2007)

I am just placing this link here for myself.  I assume when we get to the next town these will be the majority of my rolls.  I could be wrong, but hey, thats what mistakes ar for.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1008679

If I don't use them then it is no skin off my !@#$


----------



## moritheil (Apr 30, 2007)

There exists a possibility that I will be unable to post for 2-3 days.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 1, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Obsidian charges across the battlefield, drawing the attention of the evil woman, who stops lashing the downed dragon and turns to greet her new plaything.
> 
> "Come on big boy! Show me what you got!"
> 
> Granite lunges for the wicked creature, hoping to taste her blood, but fails to connect, the agile woman simply sidestepping the blows. (OOC: Int check, you were close enough to hitting her that you may consider taking off your power attack)



Question: Did he miss with his second attack as well? The one with the immediate action from his boots? 

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (May 1, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Question: Did he miss with his second attack as well? The one with the immediate action from his boots?
> 
> -Blood




Actually, he missed that attack, plus an attack of opportunity for the use of a whip. Two of the attacks would have hit if not for the power attack though.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 2, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Actually, he missed that attack, plus an attack of opportunity for the use of a whip. Two of the attacks would have hit if not for the power attack though.



Ah, I see. So he had three attacks then. Charge, Immediate and AoO. Got it!

Also, did he get a chance to get use hit belt charges? Or did her teleport happen before that leaving his belt full charged? Finally, was he able to tell what kind of DR she has or whether or not his holy and starmetal did any extra damage?

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (May 2, 2007)

Sadly, you can't tell if your extra damage went through or not, nor can you determine the DR, though since I know you can't bypass it yet, I'll give you a happy hint and indicate that its /Epic


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 2, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Bloodweaver1: Btw, I guess this got deleted somehow, but your third hit wasn't from your 2 full rounds, but from another attack of opportunity.



OOC: No problem. I apologize for being a bit anal on what and what not happened. So just that we are on the same page, Obsidian's two full attack rounds happened, however only two of them hit. His third successful hit came from an AoO. Total damage 99. (Did he get to deal his critical damage?) At that time she teleported 30ft away and hitting him for 30pts. Got it. 

Did I miss anything?

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (May 2, 2007)

Actually, she never teleported, she simply backed away (thats when she incurred the AoO). Obsidian does notice that, similar to himself, she does not seem to be tiring, and does not seem to care about critical hits.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 2, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Sadly, you can't tell if your extra damage went through or not, nor can you determine the DR, though since I know you can't bypass it yet, I'll give you a happy hint and indicate that its /Epic



 Um... Wow! /Epic DR and atleast a 57-58 AC. (Only 2/10 successful attacks) This is going to be very 'interesting'. When is that Dragon going to wake up?! 

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (May 2, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Um... Wow! /Epic DR and atleast a 57-58 AC. (Only 2/10 successful attacks) This is going to be very 'interesting'. When is that Dragon going to wake up?!
> 
> -Blood




Thats another piece of info you don't have access to  

When this is all over, I'll be sure to let you know what you are facing.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 2, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC:Since you haven't posted any rolls, I'm going to assume that you wanted me to roll for you. I've posted the links to the rolls as well. (If thats not the case, feel free to correct me btw)



 That works. I did forget to make the rolls.   

-Blood


----------



## moritheil (May 4, 2007)

I have a question about the math on the dispel.  It's very unusual for a regular dispel magic spell to strip multiple protections away from a high-level caster.  It's in the IC thread, in the OOC part of my post.


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2007)

Well, I can't speak for the DM, but the initiative thing was probably a Surprise Round w/ one of the actions being a Swift Action.

I'm stumped on the Dispel, though.
Hmm, lets see.. Elven Spell Lore gives you a +2 on dispel checks, and I know there's something else that also gives a +2, but can't think of what it's called right now... That'd be a +14. 

Or Greater Dispel would be @ +24.


----------



## moritheil (May 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Or Greater Dispel would be @ +24.




Yes.  I was going to keep this private, but since the DM made it public, I'll just say that my issues stem from the fact that Ichiru spent money to protect himself from greater dispel.


----------



## Darimaus (May 5, 2007)

moritheil said:
			
		

> Yes.  I was going to keep this private, but since the DM made it public, I'll just say that my issues stem from the fact that Ichiru spent money to protect himself from greater dispel.




And while this should be beyond your knowledge, my NPC spent perfectly good feats and class levels to bypass such defenses. (It was made before this issue came up btw, which is why I didn't know if it would work until you explained the source of your immunity)

As for the public issue, I hadn't wanted to be quite as open as it ended up, but realisticly, you also need to recognize that any person willing to use OOC information in gameplay is just as likely to use it out of the sblocks. And just as likely to get smited for it  

My problems with this issue stem from the fact that you went to the trouble of posting an immuntity to greater dispel, but didn't bother to post why, making my job alot harder. If I knew you were immune to the dipel magic to begin with, you wouldn't have to post it, I would have adressed the the issue to begin with. Anyways, now that both sides of the issue have been seen, its all water under the bridge now.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Congrats Bloodweaver1, you are the first character to ding. For being the first PC to face off against one of the campains main bosses, you are being given a level, as well as the "DM's Punching Bag" award  . I'm just kidding, you actually did pretty good. Congrats once more.



 Thanks. It was a close one. Was that a CR 30 creature? It awfully seemed like one. Here are Obsidain's hit point roll for leveling up. I also update his character sheet in the RG thread. In summary, he took a level in War Hulk (Minatures HB), and took Shock Trooper as his 21st feat. 

Please read it over and let me know if I missed anything. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## moritheil (May 5, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> And while this should be beyond your knowledge, my NPC spent perfectly good feats and class levels to bypass such defenses. (It was made before this issue came up btw, which is why I didn't know if it would work until you explained the source of your immunity)
> 
> As for the public issue, I hadn't wanted to be quite as open as it ended up, but realisticly, you also need to recognize that any person willing to use OOC information in gameplay is just as likely to use it out of the sblocks. And just as likely to get smited for it
> 
> My problems with this issue stem from the fact that you went to the trouble of posting an immuntity to greater dispel, but didn't bother to post why, making my job alot harder. If I knew you were immune to the dipel magic to begin with, you wouldn't have to post it, I would have adressed the the issue to begin with. Anyways, now that both sides of the issue have been seen, its all water under the bridge now.




Point taken.  I did not intend to cause you additional trouble; looking back, I had been operating under the assumption that you were intimately familiar with the sheets.  That was not a fair assumption in a campaign with 20 players.    


On a lighter note, congrats to Obsidian/Bloodweaver1!


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2007)

Our first Epic Character, and your feat is Shock Trooper?
Granted, it's a good feat but... EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 5, 2007)

It was either that Epic Prowness, Fast Healing 3 or Improved Inititative -> Dire Charge. Obsidian cannot qualify for any Epic Fighter or Barbarian feats. His choices for epic feats become very slim. 

-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2007)

Fast Healing 3 is nice for a brick who can't always count on clerical support.

And it can save a lot of heals in the long run.

But Shock Trooper IS very nice. Especially for a character based on the tactics yours is.


----------



## Darimaus (May 6, 2007)

Ok, I'm off work, but I am way too tired to think too much, so I won't be posting until either later tonight or tommorow. But I will answer one question despite the fact that the answer will soon come out IC. I think Blood deserves it. Honestly, while there is more to it than that, the basics of the monster you fought was a paragon - mindflayer vampire (not the template, its an actual monster out of Book of Abberations). While its CR is higher than what a base creature of that type would be, the extra additions didn't do anything in your fight.


----------



## Darimaus (May 6, 2007)

Bloodweaver1: Looks good. I hope you enjoy the level.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

first off..
What's next, an ALHOON? (Mind Flayer Lich)
  BTW, two things...
First, I did some updates to my char. sheet, added a bit more info to my 'list of buffs', and I'm still trying to figure out what to spend the rest of my skill points on... Do you want that done, like right away, or is it ok if I think on it a while? (I promise i won't suddenly gain ranks in something when it's needed).

Secondly - What kinda penalty to attack rolls would you give a called shot: Nutsack?
I wanna kick this pompous Lord in the nuts if he doesn't smarten up.


----------



## Darimaus (May 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> first off..
> What's next, an ALHOON? (Mind Flayer Lich)




Thas for me to know, and you to lose sleep over lol


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

Woot he's online!  got an answer to the Ball-kicking?  I also may need to know what needs to be done for bone-breaking. 


*EDIT: Also, I think i'm going to put some of my skill points into Intimidate.. but AFTER we leave the Lord, so it doesn't seem 'situational'.  I just realized from this... 'encounter' that Whin likes to intimidate people who don't listen to him.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2007)

ALSO...
Behold the power of the Uber-Twink! First round and a choker's got me half-dead. *L*  I really hope this guys advanced to Epic, or I'm gonna feel really embarassed.

BTW, to those who thought I'd be too powerful.. Check out my stats in AntiMagic Field:

[sblock=Antimagic Stats]
STR: 28 (+9) [17 Base + 1 Level + 2 Inherent + 8 Arms]
DEX: 18 (+4) [17 Base + 1 Level]
CON: 12 (+1) [13 Base - 2 Racial + 1 Level]
INT: 16 (+3) [15 Base + 1 Level]
WIS: 11 (+0) [11 Base]
CHA: 24 (+7) [16 Base +2 Racial + 1 Level + 5 Inherent]

HP: 106 (6d4+2d8+12d10+20) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=975323
AC: 22 (10 Base + 4 Dex +7 Cha + 1 Class) [ Flat Footed,  touch]
Saves: FORT: +13 (12 base + 1 Con) REF: +11 (7 base + 4 dex) WILL: +13 (13 base + 0 wis)
Init: +4 (+4 dex). Move : 50', 100' fly.

Bab: 16. Grapple : +29  Trip : +9
Forcelance : + 26/21/16/11, 1d6+13 damage. 
Full Flurry(Staff) : +24/24/19/14/9, 1d6+13 damage(staff).
Unarmed: +25/20/15/10, 1d6+9 damage
*EXTRA whenever attack made: Claws : +25/25, 1d8+9 damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## moritheil (May 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ALSO...
> Behold the power of the Uber-Twink! First round and a choker's got me half-dead. *L*  I really hope this guys advanced to Epic, or I'm gonna feel really embarassed.




Yeah, while Ichiru isn't twinked out, I'm also somewhat embarrassed by the recent KO.  I said in the other thread, "As long as I don't have to deal with save DCs of 40+, I should be okay for will saves," and lo and behold, I wind up having to make a DC 42 will save.


----------



## moritheil (May 9, 2007)

Ah, the ups and downs of being a diviner.  Phenomenal scrying power!  Must wait for the responses of others before figuring out what to cast.   :\ 

Jemal, did Whin tell Ichiru that he wouldn't be back until after that night?  I seem to recall that that was implied.


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Whin was planning on being back before your meeting, but with the current... incident, I'm not sure what's gonna happen.
Though I just had a feeling that Whin's gonna snap out of his... breakdown.... really soon.


----------



## moritheil (May 10, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Whin was planning on being back before your meeting, but with the current... incident, I'm not sure what's gonna happen.
> Though I just had a feeling that Whin's gonna snap out of his... breakdown.... really soon.




Well, Ichiru might scry on someone anyway out of general curiosity.  If the group will be back soon, though, he'll hold off on casting Commune until we can sort out what questions really need answering.


----------



## moritheil (May 11, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> moritheil: OOC: No, you can't determine if he has mind blank or a scry immunity.




Okay, now I'm confused.

From the SRD:



			
				scrying said:
			
		

> A scrying spell creates an invisible magical sensor that sends you information. Unless noted otherwise, the sensor has the same powers of sensory acuity that you possess. This level of acuity includes any spells or effects that target you, but not spells or effects that emanate from you. However, the sensor is treated as a separate, independent sensory organ of yours, and thus it functions normally even if you have been blinded, deafened, or otherwise suffered sensory impairment.
> 
> Any creature with an Intelligence score of 12 or higher can notice the sensor by making a DC 20 Intelligence check. The sensor can be dispelled as if it were an active spell.
> 
> Lead sheeting or magical protection blocks a scrying spell, and you sense that the spell is so blocked.




I'm not surprised that Ichiru's scrying didn't succeed, but normally trying to scry someone tells you whether or not they are protected from scrying even if you fail . . .


----------



## Darimaus (May 11, 2007)

I'm not seeing what part of that would make it so that you would discovered if your opponent is protected. After all, there is a save involved. If the scrying doesn't work you don't have a definitive reason as to why. And I haven't read anywhere in that SRD that says otherwise.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 11, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing what part of that would make it so that you would discovered if your opponent is protected. After all, there is a save involved. If the scrying doesn't work you don't have a definitive reason as to why. And I haven't read anywhere in that SRD that says otherwise.



"Lead sheeting or *magical protection* blocks a scrying spell, *and you sense that the spell is so blocked*." [emphasis mine]


----------



## Darimaus (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for the assist Brother Allard. Ironically, it doesn't matter though, since the target isn't protected from scrying.


----------



## moritheil (May 12, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the assist Brother Allard. Ironically, it doesn't matter though, since the target isn't protected from scrying.




Which would mean Ichiru would know that the target isn't protected from scrying, and that trying again would not automatically be futile?

(I'm going well out of my way to not metagame, here.  I want to establish what Ichiru does and does not know.)


----------



## Rathan (May 12, 2007)

wow this choker is a pain in the ass..... nice job of protecting it from the ubercleric though Darimaus.... I can't turn it or powder it in the AMF.... man... it must be way over cr 20 to be manhandling Whin like that heh... glad I took that ring of freedom of movement though hehe


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

yeah, personally I'm expecting an Advanced Paragon Choker w/ Class levels.


----------



## moritheil (May 14, 2007)

Paragon is the new black!


----------



## Darimaus (May 14, 2007)

Your looking at a Paragon Gravetouched Ghoul Choker - CR 18... And who said you couldn't turn it?


----------



## moritheil (May 14, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> I can't turn it or powder it in the AMF....




I think he just means that the AMF is making it tougher than it would otherwise be.


----------



## Darimaus (May 14, 2007)

moritheil said:
			
		

> I think he just means that the AMF is making it tougher than it would otherwise be.




True, but you can't cast heal in an AMF either, that hasn't stopped him from doing it twice...


----------



## moritheil (May 14, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> True, but you can't cast heal in an AMF either, that hasn't stopped him from doing it twice...




Touche.  I haven't been following their combat closely since it doesn't involve Ichiru and I don't want to bias his knowledge.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2007)

I do not see Obsidian as a General or a leader. If he creates his own army/banner he will more than likely need some kind tactician. Maybe he can recruite one. 



-Blood


----------



## Rathan (May 19, 2007)

that's it..... I killed the damned choker?..... wow.... ok I killed all three undead.. I AM useful woo! LOL


----------



## Unkabear (May 20, 2007)

By the by, how does one go about posting a link through text?  What is the coding for it? so I can simply say "spot check" instead of posting the invis castle link.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 20, 2007)

The syntax code is here.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 21, 2007)

I am going to be out of pocket for next few days so please NpC my characters. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## moritheil (May 21, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> that's it..... I killed the damned choker?..... wow.... ok I killed all three undead.. I AM useful woo! LOL




Nice!


----------



## moritheil (May 22, 2007)

Crossposting for anyone who didn't catch it in IC:



			
				Darimaus said:
			
		

> OOC: Alrighty guys, I'm afraid I have some bad news. I will be going away for a week starting tommorow, and my internet access has yet to be defined, so I will be unable to post for the next while. Now because most of the stuff you guys are waiting on is continuous, I'm not going to continue the story until I get back or discover a readily available source of internet access. The good news here is that I will have some free time to develop this world more, and should have a decently defined map when I get back and can answer some of those questions I've been sidestepping (most of you don't seem to realize this is a big, complicated island with over 13 countries on it that have their own problems/political issues. I can't answer a "please give me a description of the island" at this point.) This shall be a much needed get away from work, so I should come back refreshed and ready to forge ahead with you guys.




Have a great trip!


----------



## Rathan (May 22, 2007)

indeed Darimaus... I'm having a blast so far... and I hope you aren't loosing your mind over my relative inexperience to more complex natures of D&D..... I hope the trip goes well and more hope you come back refreshed and ready to go.... I'll be eagerly awaiting your return


----------



## Unkabear (May 24, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> The syntax code is here.




Thank you very much.  that has been bothering me for a while.  That will clean up my posts a bit.


----------



## Rathan (May 30, 2007)

I response to your message in the IC thread... welcome home Darimus.. I'm rather glad you too your break actually.... it was a busy long weekend for me I've hardly had time to keep up with my PbP game life hehe.... I hope you got more of the world mapping done amongst others things as well as you had planed to.... again welcome back and will loom forward to the game starting once more


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2007)

I've got a suggestion for you Darimaus. Re-reading parts of the thread I re-discovered that it's sometimes very difficult to tell which parts of your posts apply to which group of PCs. If you wrote a little headline over each new segment that applied to a different group the thread would be a lot easier to follow both for us and probably for yourself. Something like:

-Jemal-

The mysterious stranger offers you a piece of candy. "Trust me" he says, giggling.

-Nephtys-

(ooc: sorry your save failed)
Yashar dies horribly.

-Bloodweaver1-

Obsidian cleaves trough the Solars with ease, their incandescent ichor spraying in a shower of golden droplets.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

I understand the comment, and may switch to it in the future, but I kind of like the written story element I have going here. I do try to make sure each section tells who is involved, though I may try and attempt to break each section up a little further (my previous method has always been a double spacing)


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok, its time for me to do another role call. Please post 1234567890 if you are still active. I'm giving it three days, any character who hasn't posted yet will be put into "stasis" meaning they shall be removed from whatever they were doing in the storyline, but the character will be saved in case they return at a later juncture.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 2, 2007)

1234567890


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

Avalon, since you were with Morithiel, but not neccassarily in the same place as him, you can post on your own to the events that happened if you want. (I.E. large creature smashing the building you were in to little pieces.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

1, 2, skip a few, 99 100?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 2, 2007)

Present.


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

Avalon, I've re-instated your character into an active timeline. Feel free to post whenever you want to.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 2, 2007)

1234567890abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz Now you've heard my abc's next time won't you sing with me.


----------



## Rino (Jun 2, 2007)

1234567890

btw, I'm a bit lost in the story line


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

Rino said:
			
		

> 1234567890
> 
> btw, I'm a bit lost in the story line




Ok, you and the rest of the shipwrecked group are currently in a Gloomwood Stalkers guildhall being told that one of the disciples will probably be going to Brenno due to a trap being set by the church.

I think I will probably go back after work and right storyline status for all the characters who haven't posted in a while...


----------



## Rathan (Jun 2, 2007)

1234567890.. the little goblin is still here hehe


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 2, 2007)

Dragon rider reporting for duty.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 2, 2007)

1234567890,


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 3, 2007)

1234567890 + abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 3, 2007)

1234567890

I do have a concern about the 'no asking locals about general political information thing'. I certainly understand not wanting to write volumes about the complex situation. But, there is a lot of OOC information you've already mentioned that no one in the survivor party knows IC. If its at all allowable, I'd like to plot rather than just do missions. But realistically L. would need a little more to go on IC. Is it OK to pursue such info, even if its just a "OK you know XYZ things that were mentioned in other parts of the thread".


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't mind you guys searching for "relavant" information about the situations your in, or the areas your in. My problem is when you guys ask me for global information about everything. I can tell you whats going on in specific countries your in, and their neighbors, its when you ask for everyone elses that I can't really answer for you. Too much information.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 3, 2007)

so basically you asking us to GET someplace THEN ask... makes sense really... I mean in olden times not everyone knew what was happening around the world... they didn't have TV's, Radio, Internet to pass this info on freely.. it was word of mouth and slow carrier.... which only got it so far.. makes perfect sense to me if this is what he's asking for..


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 3, 2007)

your bang on there Rathan.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> (OOC: Dealing Obsidian 46 damage, not inculding DR).



Is that 46 damage for each strike or total? Plus I imagine only the first strike connected? I only ask for determining PA capability. 


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 3, 2007)

Actually, the first and the third stike connected. The damage was dealt between two shots. I apologize, I should have added that, but I needed to go out and was in sort of a rush to get things updated.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 4, 2007)

OOC: Not too sure what the roll would be but does Obsidian recognize the Dwarf as fellow Berserker or just a Rager? For if all of his attacks are connecting Obsidian has delt over 750 in raw damage. He would think that only a fellow Berserker would be able to stand up to that kind of punishment. 

-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 4, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Not too sure what the roll would be but does Obsidian recognize the Dwarf as fellow Berserker or just a Rager? For if all of his attacks are connecting Obsidian has delt over 750 in raw damage. He would think that only a fellow Berserker would be able to stand up to that kind of punishment.
> 
> -Blood




Theres a good call there. I'll give to you that fact that he is indeed, a fellow Beserker. Though there is something else to him that seems a bit unnerving to Obsidian (despite him being construct... you know what I mean.)


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - Thanks, GM! So who am I with again? All those who saw the robed man in the church raise your hands? )




::raises hand::


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> OOC: 'I' had a feeling something like that was going to happen, however Obsidian probably did not.
> 
> Though Victory was not obtained through death, Obsidian knows well enough that Victory does show itself in many different forms. Satisfied that he has completed the Dwarf’s challenge and has obtained Victory for now. He quickly finds the inner calm within himself and releases the frenzy that once so comfortably consumed him. The large hellish living construct eyes the Dwarf intensely and responds by saying, “Begin, were do we?”



Was this response missed?


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 5, 2007)

I remember typing your response, but I guess it got deleted or something in the process of posting. Sorry about that.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, has the psionic lady that was with us resurfaced, or did she dissapear when the thing attacked, too?



 Did you mean my character? I don't think anyone else has a char with psi.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 6, 2007)

He means the masked NPC who was part of their party.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jun 7, 2007)

1234567890 

Sorry,  please unstasis Sylvie if she was...  My internet cable line is not yet burried, and runs right accross the neighbors construction driveway.  Peridically, it gets chewed up and needs fixed before I get net again.

I am getting caught up on my games today and tomorrow.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sorry but I can't hold it in anymore...

OBSIDIAN IS YODA ON STEROIDS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 9, 2007)

I know I skipped over some dialog with my last post. But I was hoping for Obsidian to gain some additional information on the Paragon Undead Horde and on any other possible nations that they could have join their pack. Also, I forgot to post it but he would have liked to ask the two Leaders if they new anything about the City of Ranak and why the 'Stalkers' would want him to go there.  

If you want me to make a post requesting this info I will. Thanks. 

On a side note, Obsidian's current group sounds like a bad joke.
A frenzied berserker, a nymph and hellfire dragon walk into a bar......  


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 9, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I know I skipped over some dialog with my last post. But I was hoping for Obsidian to gain some additional information on the Paragon Undead Horde and on any other possible nations that they could have join their pack. Also, I forgot to post it but he would have liked to ask the two Leaders if they new anything about the City of Ranak and why the 'Stalkers' would want him to go there.
> 
> If you want me to make a post requesting this info I will. Thanks.
> 
> ...




Sadly, there isn't much additional information they have to tell you. Realistically, there are only the three nations bordering the undead that seem preturbed by their existance enough to make a stand, and the information about the undead horde is so scarce since they are too powerful for anyone to make any significant gains. As for the Stalkers, they're goals have always been hidden in secrecy, the only person with answers to that would be the Stalkers.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Got it.
Then it is off to the final kingdom to complete the pack. Maybe they will have further info on Ranak.


-Blood


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2007)

btw, i was wondering.. Would it be possible for Whin's group to 'accidentally' run into anyone on our current journey? (We're heading for the Undead territory's)

Just wondering if anybody else is around there.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well Obsidian's group has a few stops before they head into Undead country. So unless Whin's group gets delayed, I am not too sure that is going to happen. Plus from the readings, it sounds like everyone is in completely different parts of the island with there own agendas. 


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 11, 2007)

I will be out of pocket for all of this week. Things should be back to normal by the weekend. Please NPC my character accordingly. Thank you!

-Blood


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 13, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Update: Jareel failed all three saves vs. Cloudkill/Entanglement and Sphere.  So he is hanging out in stasis.
> 
> Not sure how these spell effects can operate in an Antimagic Field tho...      :\



Probably some variation fo the Initiate of Mystra feat.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 14, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Probably some variation fo the Initiate of Mystra feat.




Actually, there wasn't a single feat involved here. I simply used one of my favorite tricks burried in an abstract Hardcover WotC book.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll be away until mid august, please NPC my char until then. 
Sorry.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Was my post missed?
Also I just got my hands on the Complete Champion was wondering if Obsidian could use one of the Alt. Barbarian Class features listed in there. Its called 'Spiritual Totem' Lion. You loose Fast Movement which Obsidian cannot use anyway and in return you pick up the Pounce ability as listed in the MM. Will this be an acceptable character alteration? Thanks.


-Blood


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, a week or 2 late, but I just noticed the post now *woops*
RE: Magic in Antimagic.
OOOh, OOH, I know the answer!  
Lets see, those are all lvl 4 or lower spells right?  
I'm gonna guess...
[sblock]
Invoke Magic?
[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 26, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Was my post missed?
> Also I just got my hands on the Complete Champion was wondering if Obsidian could use one of the Alt. Barbarian Class features listed in there. Its called 'Spiritual Totem' Lion. You loose Fast Movement which Obsidian cannot use anyway and in return you pick up the Pounce ability as listed in the MM. Will this be an acceptable character alteration? Thanks.
> 
> 
> -Blood




Ok, first off, the reason your post was missed is cause I was just plain tired   . I'll fix it for you. Second, the answer is a flat out blatant NO. If there was any a stupid ability printed by WotC, that is it. If I give it to you, I expect to see everyone taking a one level barbarian dip just to get it.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, if you want Pounce for a 1-level dip, take Feral, it's also got some nice stat adjustments and Fast Heal.  AS WELL as a +10' movement speed.
*L* Stupidest low level Adj. template ever.  Second stupidest being Lolth-touched.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 27, 2007)

A little while back I posted that I was too busy to do anything board-related, and would reappear when I had time.  Well, there's even more work than I imagined at first.  I'm sorry to have to do this, but I hereby withdraw from Darimaus's No Man's Land campaign.  It's just not fair to ask people to keep waiting for me to update when I can't promise any regularity.

Darimaus, thanks for having me, and everyone, thanks for playing with me.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2007)

NOO!!!!  
 
Damn dude, that just plain sucks.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Ok, first off, the reason your post was missed is cause I was just plain tired   . I'll fix it for you. Second, the answer is a flat out blatant NO. If there was any a stupid ability printed by WotC, that is it. If I give it to you, I expect to see everyone taking a one level barbarian dip just to get it.



Well I had to ask....   

EDIT: Another question. May I edit his character sheet to take advantage of either the Barbarian class varitaions Bear or Ape Totems listed in the UA. This do not give Pounce but they do offer up some nice subsituties for abilities that Obsidian is simplying not using. 

-Blood


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 30, 2007)

I will be out from Jul 6 - about the 21 as I will be moving and they will not have the internet up for a bit. I may be able to catch a moment at work from time to time. I will be able to post basic posts, but 15 min here and there just isn't enough time for detailed posts.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 6, 2007)

I think you missed my post again. 
Should I post a tag to make it easier to notice that a response is need?


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey guys. Sorry about my abscence, but I had some really bad computer problems for the last week, leaving me stranded in the realm of real life. Things are fixed now (at least enough to get me online again) though I need to go to work, so I'll catch up on everything I've missed tonight.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2007)

Back.  Catching up on stuff.  I got about 2 weeks of stuff to catch up on, from about a dozen different games.  Can anybody help ease the transition with any important questions/events I've missed?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 10, 2007)

Anybody home?


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm home.


----------



## Fenris2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Me too...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2007)

Yar, I be here, but I not be home fer 3 more days.

*dissapointed Yargh*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Present.

-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2007)

Mew


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm around.


----------



## Avalon® (Aug 13, 2007)

Still alive


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 13, 2007)

back and ready to go. Sorry guys, my technical toubles have been... persistant to say the least. I'm gonna be using a different comp from now on though.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Aug 16, 2007)

Probably won't be able to post this weekend, not bringing my laptop to Gencon. Any of you gents gonna be there?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 31, 2007)

No Man's Land needs some McLovin....


-Blood


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Sep 1, 2007)

WHY McLOVIN WHY!! WHY DID YOU RUN!!! WHHHHHYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!

oh man that movie was awesome. But anyway, yeah, this game does need some.


----------



## moritheil (Feb 11, 2008)

I came back to see what happened after I left, but it appears that the game went on indefinite hiatus not long after.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 15, 2008)

Darimaus, glad to see you back. Any chance of this game making a come back? I for one have sorely missed it. 


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (May 16, 2008)

Hmmm... well lets see. I suppose I could check interest level and kickstart this game again.

I'll start with a general roll call and go from there.


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

Present.


----------



## Avalon® (May 16, 2008)

I'd like to start again with a different character.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2008)

Hehe, I'm with Avalon on this one. I'm pretty sure I could do Thorn up much better with the benefit of hindsight.


----------



## Darimaus (May 16, 2008)

k, looks like we arleady have a party of 4, now who would like to redo their characters?


----------



## Avalon® (May 16, 2008)

Shayuri and I have expressed our desire to redo or replace our characters.

Would you allow a binder?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 16, 2008)

I am definately interested.
Obsidian will only see minor changes. 
Otherwise he is ready to rock!


Were would the game pick back up from?


-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2008)

I'm looking at Tome of Battle, perhaps mixed, perhaps not.

I'm not sure really...is there a link to the character generation rules?


----------



## Darimaus (May 16, 2008)

origional thread


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

So will we be continuing from where we left off or restarting?  I mainly ask b/c we were split up a lot and with different parties, and most of the players haven't returned.


----------



## Avalon® (May 17, 2008)

Dari, would you allow bloodlines from UA?


----------



## Darimaus (May 18, 2008)

Avalon: No Unearthed Arcana please.

Jemal: I'll work something out with the story, depends who stays with their origionals and who doesn't.


----------



## moritheil (May 18, 2008)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> k, looks like we arleady have a party of 4, now who would like to redo their characters?




Do I need to?  Was Ichiru killed off, or just conveniently misplaced after a building fell on him (a la Mat in WoT?)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2008)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Avalon: No Unearthed Arcana please.



In that case, Obsidian will stay as he is. NO Changes.  


-Blood


----------



## Voidrazor (May 18, 2008)

I have a little too much on my plate to commit to an ongoing party. Would it be possible to finish the fight we were in and then essentially solo with occassional contact with the other PC's?


----------



## Darimaus (May 18, 2008)

Voidrazer: This campaign is capable of supporting single players and their ambitions, so go nuts.

All: I'm going to be doing a fastforward, since my notes for "current events" are either lost or don't make 100% sense after such a long time. Anyone who wants to be in a party, please say so, anyone else, let me know. After I see where everyone wants to be, I'll essentially make a new introduction to work things together.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 19, 2008)

I believe Obsidian was solo'ing it with a bunch of NPC's while forming an alliance of armies to take on the Undead Nation. He had the dwarves, the deamons together and was working on the final holy nation. 

-Blood


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2008)

I do think I want to be in a group.

I will try my best to have a character ready by tomorrow evening.


----------



## moritheil (May 19, 2008)

Ichiru would meet up with others if possible.


----------



## Avalon® (May 19, 2008)

I'd have the new character up by tommorrow evening as well.

I'd like him to be part of the group.


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2008)

Hmm, If I recall correctly Whin and co were doing a job for one nation by going into undead land to eliminate something, in the hopes of getting support.  His current 'affiliation' would depend on how that went..


----------



## Avalon® (May 20, 2008)

Btw Dari,

If I were to make a new char do I have to roll for his stats again?


----------



## Darimaus (May 20, 2008)

Avalon: Yes, please redo stats.

Jemal: I'm not asking who you want to be with, I'm asking if you want to be with a group or be solo. Details will be created after this is decided.

All: I'm a little short on time tonight, but I will do up a new rogues gallry tommorow for you guys.


----------



## moritheil (May 20, 2008)

You don't mind if I don't redo Ichiru, I trust?  He wasn't the most min/maxed character but there was some careful building so he could fulfil the roles I had in mind.  Having made him for the campaign I'd prefer to keep using him.

We don't seem to have much of a census of roles going on, so I'm guessing Dari is going to assign us after we figure out what we have.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

Actually, it would be useful to me if a list of who's back and who's playing what was available...


----------



## moritheil (May 20, 2008)

Obsidian - frontline bruiser
Whin - gish
Voidrazor - damage dealer (?)
Ichiru - saboteur/healer/summoner

Avalon - remaking
Shayuri - remaking


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

Bless you, sir.

Hmm. The original Thorn was a stealthy warrior type, but it seems we may need a different sort.

A sorceror or warlock could provide arcane firepower...


----------



## Voidrazor (May 20, 2008)

Shayuri, you have warlocks on the brain   

I would describe my character, Lowryllyth as a Psion 'nova'. By that I mean she's essentially a caster, but tends to fight by spending huge amounts of her daily abilities to buff for bursts of  melee carnage.


----------



## Avalon® (May 20, 2008)

Dari,

Here are my new stat rolls:

4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=17, 4d6.minroll(2).takeHighest(3)=16

Btw, can we have a list of who's going solo and who's teaming up for a party.

I'd like to know before I finalize my character decision.


----------



## Darimaus (May 20, 2008)

You guys aren't being fair here. You keep asking me for a list about who is in a party and who is not, but thats the question I'm asking YOU GUYS. I won't know till everyones given me a response or I finish develpoing my latent telepathic powers.


----------



## Avalon® (May 20, 2008)

Sorry Dari. I didn't mean you. I was asking the other players so that we can have a list like what moritheil did above.


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

Hehe, yar Dari...no sweat.


----------



## Jemal (May 22, 2008)

I'll say party, I guess.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 22, 2008)

I would like to finish out Obsidian's current adventure. 


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (May 23, 2008)

Ok guys, heres how I am working the changes in storyline. I am going to fastforward the world by 3 months. As a result, you will all level once, which you can make changes to your character and repost in the new rogues gallery, which will be up tonight sometime. Heres how events have transpired.

Jemal: Your group ventured deep into the undead regions and came across the city you were looking for. In the end, you kill the man you were sent there to kill, and in doing so the city is destroyed by an army of paragon undead who appeared out of nowhere. You all get your ass kicked by the Mindflayer that fought Obsidian.

Blood: You gathered a group of about 20 warriors to unite all the groups in the region and ended up venturing into the undead regions to contact the city Jemal and company were sent to in an attempt to add it to your makeshift alliance. However, you end up arriving too late and it is already destroyed, but you are just in time to save Jemal's group. The mindflayer sees you and leaves the battlefield again, applauding your efforts and looking forward to a real fight when you are done buidling your army. You are all out of the undead region now, back in the city you left off in, which is now tentitivly at your command.

Shayuri: Your group battles with Albedo, and despite doing sevral things that look like they should have/did kill him, but he never slowed down. In the end, he calls down a multicolored beam of destruction from the sky and annihilates the entire city. You all survive by discovering the one protection against the attack, antimagic. Though you do note that Albedo's magic does in some cases function in antimagic, you figure it is the first clue to defeating him. However, the neighboring countries invade due to the massive reduction in armed forces left by Albedo's attacks, and you are forced to flee the country. I will tell you guys where you end up a little later.


----------



## moritheil (May 23, 2008)

Didn't mean to call you out or anything - my message was aimed at my fellow players.  I was making a list to try to keep track of chars but it was incomplete.    

Put Ichiru wherever, since he's been out of the action after being under the collapsing building.  Perhaps he escaped and went into the wilds to prepare his defenses and aid a group at a critical moment?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 23, 2008)

The small materialist side of me must ask, can Obsidian expect some kind of added funding with the new level gain?  A 22 Level character running around with 20 level funding is fine by me if that is what you want. 


Also what city; that we now all occupy; are you refering to? The Dwarven City, Vulcano, or the original city that we started at?

-Blood


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2008)

Will level Whin up.  Question though, what're we doing about the characters whose players haven't come back?


----------



## Avalon® (May 23, 2008)

Dari,

does the level up affect new chars like the one I'm making?


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

So we're level 21 now? With epicness and all?


----------



## Darimaus (May 23, 2008)

K, Obsidian, first off you don't get any new gold. Just the level. Second, if you recall, you were currently in the Kingdom of Abel when you left off.

All: Any new characters will ge tthe level but still be at level 20 gold.

Shayuri: Yes, you are all epic. A reward for surviving so long.

Jemal: Characters who didn't make it back will prolly have been seperated or gone their seperate ways.

Damn, I forgot the IC thread for this game was 40 pages long. I got alot of reading to do lol.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 23, 2008)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> K, Obsidian, first off you don't get any new gold. Just the level. Second, if you recall, you were currently in the Kingdom of Abel when you left off.



Understood. Plus the Dwarven and Demon Nations are still allies with Obsidian, correct?
I updated Obsidian to 22 (took another level of War Hulk) and is ready to be posted in the RG thread. 


-Blood


----------



## Avalon® (May 24, 2008)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> K, Obsidian, first off you don't get any new gold. Just the level. Second, if you recall, you were currently in the Kingdom of Abel when you left off.
> 
> All: Any new characters will ge tthe level but still be at level 20 gold.
> 
> ...





Sweet.

Dari, can I use these rules for an epic binder? Epic Binders

Edit: Would you also allow the official vestiges from the WoTC website?

They are:

Abysm, Arete, and the Triad 

Astaroth and Deshartis 

Zceryll 

Also, what is your stance on regional feats? Are you allowing them or should they be treated as general feats that can be taken only on 1st level since this is a homebrewed world?


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2008)

Aw crap.. I've got Whin stated at lvl 20 and at lvl 30, but I can't remember the progression *L*  Have to figure it out.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 25, 2008)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Ok guys, heres how I am working the changes in storyline. I am going to fastforward the world by 3 months. As a result, you will all level once, which you can make changes to your character and repost in the new rogues gallery, which will be up tonight sometime. Heres how events have transpired.
> [snip]
> Shayuri: Your group battles with Albedo, and despite doing sevral things that look like they should have/did kill him, but he never slowed down. In the end, he calls down a multicolored beam of destruction from the sky and annihilates the entire city. You all survive by discovering the one protection against the attack, antimagic. Though you do note that Albedo's magic does in some cases function in antimagic, you figure it is the first clue to defeating him. However, the neighboring countries invade due to the massive reduction in armed forces left by Albedo's attacks, and you are forced to flee the country. I will tell you guys where you end up a little later.



Did Lowryllyth's attack on the lady Albedo was 'rescuing' seem to have any effect?


----------



## moritheil (May 26, 2008)

*Clarification Requested*

In considering the future of Daidoji Ichiru I have had to revisit the past.  What are his strengths?  What does he contribute?  What can he not do?  In doing this I rediscovered the fundamentals of the character.

Ichiru is an information agent.  He is not competitive as a rogue.  He is not competitive as a fighter.  His spellcasting (17th druid CL 20) could best be described as "adequate" compared to other casters of his level.  Ichiru traded away a substantial part of his druidic combat power for skills and divinations.  

However, in this setting it has been shown that those skills and divinations do not work.  His DC 41 know (religion) check turned up nothing.  His scrying came up blank.  His maxed sense motive led him right into a trap.  I am not saying that they never work at all, only that they never work when it really matters.

I understand that this is inherent to the setting.  I believe Darimaus, as DM, is not out to screw anyone over.  So I am asking now if Ichiru will work as intended, or if he is likely to continue to fail to be good at the one thing he was designed for and remain a 2nd-rate healer - in which case I should redesign him so he can contribute properly.

I was running him as a diviner.  If I was just running him poorly, feel free to let me know.  But if it's a more fundamental problem - i.e. diviners don't do well in this epic setting where everyone of importance has immunity to divination, and knowledge checks will not actually yield knowledge more often than not - I'd appreciate a heads up as a player.


----------



## Darimaus (May 27, 2008)

Avalon: I apologize, but I'm gonna say no to the epic binder. I'd like to let you use more binder related things, but I know absolutely nothing about the class, don't have the book its from ,and don't have the money or time to obtain it and research it. I don't mind if you want to use the class, and I can verify some things from people I know who use it, but I've got to restrict it to just the book.

Blood: All the nations you have talked to are currently on your side.

Voidrazer: Your attacks on the lady ended up being prevented by Albedo sadly. The rules behind it are alittle complicated, but you would probably understand it best as a contingent time stop.

moritheil: I'm going to tell you straight up that the initial campaign quest cannot be solved using the divination side of your character. That being said, there is alot more going on in the island than meets the eye, meaning your character still has uses. You may want to change if you don't want to feel left out of certain sections of the story though.


----------



## hornedturtle (May 27, 2008)

Is this campaign actively recruiting?


----------



## moritheil (May 27, 2008)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> moritheil: I'm going to tell you straight up that the initial campaign quest cannot be solved using the divination side of your character. That being said, there is alot more going on in the island than meets the eye, meaning your character still has uses. You may want to change if you don't want to feel left out of certain sections of the story though.




I appreciate your being forthright.  You would suggest more of a combat focus, then?

I've realized that I'm the only priest now and I don't want to screw it up for others.  If my character can't pull his weight, then I'll alter him.  If he can, I'll leave him.  I don't expect divinations to pry out the major mysteries, but if I can't keep tabs on the major players, figure out who's important, or predict the timing of attacks, then basically, a diviner can't be played.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2008)

Hee...

As I reviewed Thorn, I realized how much I actually liked her backstory and basic construction. I made only two changes.

I removed the Cloak of the Bat (26,000) and replaced it with an Elven Cloak (2000) and added Winged to my boots (16,000+50%=24,000).

I replaced the Enduring Ki feat with the Disemboweling Strike feat. Both are from Complete Scoundrel. Enduring Ki is useful, but since Thorn has HiPS as well, it's not quite AS useful. And nothing beats some Con damage for whittling down tough foes! 

I shall repost the sheet on the RG, and then you can consider me ready to go!

Edit - Meep. Once I give her the epic level.


----------



## Avalon® (May 27, 2008)

Dari, since you don't own the book how about if I changed my concept?

I was thinking some kind of pouncer so I was wondering if you are ok with the Lion Totem Barbarian from the Complete Champion Book?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 27, 2008)

I asked that very same question for Obsidian before the break. The answer, unfortunately was a solid 'no'. 


-Blood


----------



## Darimaus (May 30, 2008)

Hey guys, just letting you all know I'm still alive. its been a very hectic week. I'm going to see if we can get this thing started within the next few days.


----------



## moritheil (May 30, 2008)

I guess I'll slap an epic level on Ichiru and reconsider how he spent his resources.

If nothing else, four epic spell slots ought to help his combat worth.


----------



## moritheil (Jun 12, 2008)

Ack, sorry I haven't put this up yet.  I started thinking about whether it would be better for him to have a Warshaper level or a Swordsage level.  Either way his Able Learner and Practiced Spellcaster will qualify him for Epic Spellcasting.


----------

